# Befehl uptime



## gamerfunkie (22. Juni 2006)

Was genau gibt der Kommandozeilencommand 'uptime' aus?
Mfg


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Juni 2006)

```
16:17:44 up 3 days,  1:19,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
```
16:17:44 - die aktuelle Uhrzeit
up 3 days,  1:19 - wie lang der Rechner schon laeuft
2 users - die Anzahl der zur Zeit eingeloggten User
load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00 - die durchschnittliche Auslastung der letzten 1, 5 und 15 Minuten.


			
				man uptime hat gesagt.:
			
		

> uptime  gives a one line display of the following information.  The current time, how long the system has been running, how many users are currently logged on, and the system load averages for the past 1, 5, and 15 minutes.



Hmm, mir scheint als wuerde die Uhr auf dem Server 5 Minuten vor gehen.


----------



## gamerfunkie (22. Juni 2006)

So kenn ich das eigentlich auch, aber bei mir war plötzlich ein Wert über 100 .... genauer gesagt 147 ... Werte über 100 traten teilweise dann sogar in haufen auf .. Kann das sein?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Juni 2006)

Bei der Auslastung?
Hmm, solche Werte hab ich da eigentlich bisher nicht gesehen.
Mein Rechner ist zur Zeit recht beschaeftigt und zeigt mir dies:

```
load average: 0.83, 0.44, 0.30
```
Ich nehme mal an, dass 1.00 100% entsprechen duerfte. Ganz sicher bin ich da aber nicht.
Okay, das Letzte ist schonmal falsch. Ich hab bei fast 100% CPU-Auslastung eine Load von 1.08.
Was diese Load-Anzeige aber genau zu bedeuten hat kann ich Dir nicht sagen da ich mich damit bisher eigentlich noch garnicht richtig auseinandergesetzt hab. Wenn noch genug Speicher uebrig ist und die CPU nicht schon bei 100% haengt kann noch was kompiliert werden.


----------



## deepthroat (22. Juni 2006)

Hi.

Der System Load gibt an, wieviel Prozesse (durchschnittlich) in der Warteschlange stehen um CPU Zeit zu bekommen. Auf meiner alten Kiste hatte ich durchaus Werte über 2.

Gruß


----------



## dritter (29. Juni 2006)

Mit einer ForkBomb bekommt man auch Werte über 150 hin 

Kann ich jedem empfehlen, der ein paar Stunden Rechenzeit zuviel hat.. Hehe.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was diese Load-Anzeige aber genau zu bedeuten hat kann ich Dir nicht sagen.....


Aber LinuxWiki kann es sagen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

